# My NOS Linear Power amplifier



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Someone asked to see my Linear Power amps.
Heres some pics


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## falconfan (Mar 3, 2009)

I've tried them all side by side in my vehicle including the TRU copper series, Zapco, Mcintosh, PPI, RF, Arc, US Amps, SS ref, Zed, Orion.. you name it... and the best I've heard... easily I might add ... is the Linear Power 2.2 HV. TRU was close but at 3 times the price. Mcintosh was just as good but had to bridge a 4 channel amp into two channels to get even close to the sound I did with the 2.2HV.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

falconfan said:


> I've tried them all side by side in my vehicle including the TRU copper series, Zapco, Mcintosh, PPI, RF, Arc, US Amps, SS ref, Zed, Orion.. you name it... and the best I've heard... easily I might add ... is the Linear Power 2.2 HV. TRU was close but at 3 times the price. Mcintosh was just as good but had to bridge a 4 channel amp into two channels to get even close to the sound I did with the 2.2HV.


cool


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

My favorite brand from BITD. Incredible amps. Low wattage HIGH POWER.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Unbelievable in that state. Cheers to you. I had a pair back in the day, no idea on model. 100w and a 200w? Alpine 7337 and 7437 at the helm. Good times.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

OCD66 said:


> Unbelievable in that state. Cheers to you. I had a pair back in the day, no idea on model. 100w and a 200w? Alpine 7337 and 7437 at the helm. Good times.


thanks


----------

